# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pravo na život bolesnih od sarkoma mekog tkiva

## stray_cat

http://www.sutra.hr/pregled/zdravstv...930b59a8bb5703


Oboljeli od sarkoma mekih tkiva ostali su 'izvan zakona'
- Moj suprug želi živjeti. Ne mogu prihvatiti da zbog nečijeg birokratskog propusta ne može dobiti lijek koji mu treba - govori mi Katarina Katavić, mlada žena s kojom sam se upoznala pišući o borbi Alenke Zirdum, oboljele od rijetkog mekotkivnog sarkoma, za skupi lijek Yondelis. Zbog takvih smo problema pokrenuli peticiju usmjerenu ka Ministarstvu zdravstva i socijalne skrbi.
Na našem se sajtu Katarina pojavljuje pod nickom fajterica, profesionalna je web-dizajnerica, i predsjednica Udruge oboljelih i liječenih od malignih bolesti, njihovih obitelji i prijatelja „Za novi dan" (www.zanovidan.hr) koju je osnovala koncem protekle godine sa nekolicinom bolesnika s kojom su se „družili" u bolničkim hodnicima na kojima je njen suprug Zoran Golubović čekao na red za pretrage i kemoterapiju. 

Bolest rijetka pa „ispala" iz zakona

Zoran je obolio od sinovijalnog sarkoma, vrlo rijetkog oblika sarkoma mekog tkiva. Bolest mu je otkrivena prije dvije godine, sasvim slučajno na sistematskom pregledu, a dosad je primio dvije linije kemoterapije i 30 zračenja, u KBC-u Zagreb. U prosincu 2007. godine nalazi su na CT-u i PET scanu bili odlični, bez znakova tumora, no na kontroli koja je urađena prije točno mjesec dana, baš u danima kada su se preko Udruge borili za dolazak Yondelisa za Alenku, vidjelo se da se zloćudni tumor Zoranu vratio i to nažalost na tri mjesta; na plućima, blizu srca i u abdomenu. 
- Osim što smo bili šokirani tako lošim nalazima, dodatno nas je porazilo kad smo saznali da se lijekovi koje su mu liječnici preporučili za treću liniju kemoterapije (Gemcitabin i Docetaxel) u našem zakonu o skupim lijekovima ne navode za liječenje sarkoma mekih tkiva. Dakle, njima se liječe drugi tumori, karcinomi dojke, maternice i pluća no, kako su tumori mekog tkiva veoma rijetki netko ih je naprosto izostavio kao indikaciju. Riječ je o lijekovima koji se u europskoj i američkoj medicinskoj praksi i literaturi redovito spominju kao standardni protokol liječenja mekotkivnih sarkoma. I tako smo sa našim liječnikom doc. Fedorom Šantekom predali zamolbu da nam se odobri liječenje ovim lijekovima. Međutim, procedura je duga, koliko nam je rečeno potrajat će najmanje tri mjeseca, a osim toga je i pitanje hoće li mu HZZO to uopće odobriti. A mom je suprugu u kojem tumor buja taj lijek hitan! - ogorčeno nam govori fajterica:

Građanska incijativa u Saboru
- Mi smo sami prvi ciklus 3. linije kemoterapije, jer smo odlučili boriti se za život. Imamo obitelj i živimo u podstanarskom stanu i nismo u mogućnosti dignuti stambeni kredit zbog Zoranove bolesti. Zaposleni smo, obrazovani, oboje informatičari po struci. Čitav život je ispred nas. Moj suprug se ne boji smrti, ali to ne znači da se želi predati bez borbe. Naš neprijatelj je zloćudni sinovijalni sarkom i želimo ga pobijediti, ali prepreka koje nam je postavila birokracija su toliko teške da ponekad poželimo odustati. Ali nećemo.
Cijena prvog ciklusa je iznosila 15.300 kuna, platili su ju i Zoran ga je dobio prošlu srijedu. Ali liječnik je predložio najmanje tri ciklusa, a ako se pokažu djelotvornima ide se na sljedeća tri. I što sad? Čekati na odobrenje HZZO-a, moleći se da prije toga ne stigne smrt? 
Pripovijeda nam Katarina prijateljici čijoj je majci rješenje stiglo mjesec dana poslije smrti: 
- U Hrvatskoj danas za 24 sata možete osnovati poduzeće, ali mjesecima ne možete dobiti lijek koji vam je potreban da preživite. Zašto? - očajna je, a i logična. Imamo hitro.hr, zašto bismo imali zdravo.hr u toj virtualnoj e-Hrvatskoj?
U Hrvatski je sabor poslala uime udruge Građansku inicijativu za nadopunu indikacije za liječenje metastatskih mekotkivnih sarkoma, u kojoj je detaljno opisala kako oboljeli od mekotkivnih sarkoma, vrlo rijetkih i teških tumora koji pogađaju djecu i mlade (godišnje 200-njak osoba) nemaju izbora nego sami kupovati skupe lijekove, moliti za njih donacije ili bez adekvatnog liječenja čekati nekoliko mjeseci na odobrenje HZZO-a: 

Zloćudni tumor raste, ali HZZO ne žuri

„Upoznat ću vas ukratko s procedurom:
Nakon što se utvrdi medicinsko stanje oboljelog i liječnik predloži 3. liniju kemoterapije taksana i gemcitabina, ovjerenu zamolbu i medicinsku dokumentaciju nadležni liječnik predaje svojem Predstojniku odjela koji molbu može i ne mora odobriti, ovisno o raspoloživom proračunu. Predmet se zatim šalje na Etičko povjerenstvo bolnice koje mora donijeti odluku da li je liječenje opravdano, moralno i etično. Etičko povjerenstvo bolnice se sastaje jednom mjesečno. Nakon pozitivnog rješenja Etičkog povjerenstva, predmet se šalje u Bolničko povjerenstvo za lijekove koje mora prekontrolirati dokumentaciju i zatim ju šalje na Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje. Tek nakon što HZZO pošalje suglasnost odnosno odobrenje za primjenu predloženog načina liječenja, tek tada bolnica može naručiti lijekove. Taj postupak traje, a zloćudni tumor raste. Rješenje od HZZO-a uglavnom putuju polako, bez žurbe." 
Pomozimo Katarini i Zoranu da dobiju lijekove na vrijeme. Podržite on-line peticiju kojom tražimo od Hrvatskog sabora da hitnom procedurom odobri nadopunu indikacije za lječenje metastatskih mekotkivnih sarkoma lijekovima L01BC05 gemcitabin, L01CD01 paklitaksel i L01CD02 docetaksel. 
Nakon Mateove smrti ostao je gorak zaključak na našem sajtu, protiv humanitarnih akcija za bolesnike za koje treba raditi sustav. Ili, Katarininim riječima: „Ne želim da građani prikupljaju novac za Zoranove lijekove, nego da ih dobije na račun svog zdravstvenog osiguranja." Ako se slažete s navedenim, potpišite.

----------


## Inquirer

Nazalost i ova je bitka izgubljena.
Zoran Golubovic, moj skolski kolega, uvijek veseo momak, pravi fighter, izgubio je bitku protiv zlocudne bolesti te mu je u cetvrtak ispracaj na zagrebackom krematoriju.

Pocivao u miru

----------


## Vishnja

:Sad:  

Laka mu zemlja.

----------

